# My Tesla Garage: A Labor Day Weekend Project



## Love

In an earlier post here on TOO, I teased of an upcoming "project" but didn't provide any details (seeeecrets)! I wanted to keep this under wraps until it was totally complete without any leaks (unlike all the upcoming Apple and Google products)! With an extended weekend for Labor Day, it was time to put my plan into action and I'm pleased to say that I was able to get it done and can now share with everyone. I hope you like it!

Im very happy to reveal...








MY TESLA GARAGE!!!

Talk about an idea that sounds cool, but making it happen it took SO much more work than anticipated. I already knew this but this project truly highlighted the point that I'm way more of a creative person than I am handy! I'm old so I'm sore, I made a huge mess, had many runs to stores for things I forgot, I nearly quit a few times when running into road blocks, like the red paint needing TONS of coats (I think I did 6 or 7?) just to get coverage over some pencil lead math I'd done on the drywall. This was just a labor of LABOR (well, and some love...but mostly LABOR)! And still things didn't turn out 100% how I wanted (I could nitpick it to death and point out all the flaws...the traits of my artistic curse I suppose), but overall I'm happy with how it turned out (for now). I wish I had a good camera to post a timelapse or a nice YouTube video but I don't, and even if I did, I've never made one so I wouldn't know where to begin really. I did manage to use iMovie and capture all the pictures into one video, complete with generic iMovie music!) which I've posted to YouTube, so that will save me from having to post 50ish images, and you from having to scroll...scroll...scroll! I'm sure the forum bandwidth gods appreciate this too. 

I do want take this time here to thank, and give a big shout out to Erik from the DÆrik YouTube channel for the paint color, the idea for the MDF wood as an option, and basically for the idea as a whole. I pretty much stole it, but not in a bad way! Promise! More in a "that is so awesome, I must have it!" way. I did add my own little twist as well, so there's that. I'll link to his video at the end of this post. I don't know if he's on this forum, but even if not I just want to say thank you to him and hope he (and all of you) like(s) my results.






Highlights:
- LED light strip combo pack was inexpensive on Amazon (hopefully isn't just straight crap!)
- Illuminates the garage using a motion sensor! Perfect for getting to our cars in the morning when it's still dark.
- Tesla logo and lettering made from .75" thick MDF (medium density fiberboard) which was cheap and easy to work with.
- I had a reason to buy a jigsaw!!!

Lowlights:
- Sorry for the repetitive iMovie music!
- I'm sore and have to go back to work tomorrow!! 
- Not an original idea on my part (other than adding some lights) so I feel I stole the idea.

Here is a link to DÆrik's awesome video:


----------



## EValuatED

Great job!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Woah I love it!!!

If my wife gave me the green light I would have done something similar. Maybe when she gets her car she’ll be more inclined to allow for a garage project!


----------



## Love

Thanks @EValuatED and @SoFlaModel3! I appreciate the kind words! Maybe you can show your wife the two videos I linked and that will change her mind? Start with the other guys, his is better LOL.

A couple other cool things: Got my sunglass tray from @chojn1, AWESOME! I see that @SoFlaModel3 has a nice youtube video made up for that, great job as always! Also, got a guy interested in my snowblower... the last remnant in my garage from the days of gas!!!

I'm still sore... hahaha


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> Thanks @EValuatED and @SoFlaModel3! I appreciate the kind words! Maybe you can show your wife the two videos I linked and that will change her mind? Start with the other guys, his is better LOL.
> 
> A couple other cool things: Got my sunglass tray from @chojn1, AWESOME! I see that @SoFlaModel3 has a nice youtube video made up for that, great job as always! Also, got a guy interested in my snowblower... the last remnant in my garage from the days of gas!!!
> 
> I'm still sore... hahaha


We watched your video together and she rolled her eyes. I had previously shared Erik's video when he put it out with similar results.

Funny though, my wife admitted to rolling her eyes at me but secretly paying attention to everything I have said/shown about Tesla. I may be pushing through the wall!


----------



## BluestarE3

I'd love to be able to do something like this, but I have no place to put all the crap I already have in my garage to even open up a blank wall for artistic expression. I'll be lucky to fit my future Model 3 in there next to my wife's minivan, shelves of paint cans, garden tools, luggage, Christmas tree/ornaments, bicycles, supersized packs of Costco paper products, beer fridge, extra deck chairs, coolers, washer/dryer...


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> We watched your video together and she rolled her eyes. I had previously shared Erik's video when he put it out with similar results.
> 
> Funny though, my wife admitted to rolling her eyes at me but secretly paying attention to everything I have said/shown about Tesla. I may be pushing through the wall!


NINJA EDIT: (keeping it to myself!!!)


BluestarE3 said:


> I'd love to be able to do something like this, but I have no place to put all the crap I already have in my garage to even open up a blank wall for artistic expression. I'll be lucky to fit my future Model 3 in there next to my wife's minivan, shelves of paint cans, garden tools, luggage, Christmas tree/ornaments, bicycles, supersized packs of Costco paper products, beer fridge, extra deck chairs, coolers, washer/dryer...


I bet that beer fridge would look pretty sweet with a big ol' Tesla vinyl!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> Wait a minute! You make and post videos and "I" get an eye roll???


That's a good point, but hey keep it to yourself


----------



## Love

I need to do a proper “lessons learned” write up on this in case anyone is interested in tackling a similar project. Maybe list the things I got and from where too? Not sure.
I showed a buddy of mine and he asked if I’d do one for his garage (!!!)... I had to say pass, this took me a long time and I’m sure others could do way better!


----------



## thredge

I think one lesson learned might be to use a better covering paint. I haven't done the bright red yet, but I always go to Sherwin-Williams for my paint. I know it costs more, but you usually get coverage pretty quick. I did some pinkish purple for my daughter, and I believe they had me use a gray primer to get the base good so the 2 coats covered nice and even. Can't remember the paint I used, but the staff is always really helpful it you tell them what you want. Full disclosure though, I have a relative that is a paint rep and I do get a discount because of that.  Primer is pretty important for a good even base, not sure if you used it.

Nice work though. Feels good to plan out a project and execute it.


----------



## Love

thredge said:


> I think one lesson learned might be to use a better covering paint. I haven't done the bright red yet, but I always go to Sherwin-Williams for my paint. I know it costs more, but you usually get coverage pretty quick. I did some pinkish purple for my daughter, and I believe they had me use a gray primer to get the base good so the 2 coats covered nice and even. Can't remember the paint I used, but the staff is always really helpful it you tell them what you want. Full disclosure though, I have a relative that is a paint rep and I do get a discount because of that.  Primer is pretty important for a good even base, not sure if you used it.
> 
> Nice work though. Feels good to plan out a project and execute it.


Primer?!? What is that, some sort of witchcraft?! Full up, straight on, neon red RIGHT AWAY, man. Damn the torpedoes!

I actually painted my entire garage with Killz when I first moved in. There was some marks from kids, bikes and cars on the walls that I wanted gone and I wanted a little extra moisture protection. Lesson learned by me: The Killz I got was not a primer!!!

And thank you for the kind words! It does feel really good to have finished it instead of having it sit half done!


----------



## Love

One lesson I learned: Velcro was a bad choice by me. I thought being able to remove the pieces off the wall at any time would be a plus. It turns out the pieces decided they'd remove themselves periodically!!! Nothing says "ah, embarrassing" like a garage door opening up to T=SLn with two pieces of E and A chilling on the floor together.

Now we learn (lol, Electrek) that Liquid Nails is a much better option. Like, infinity times better. (Please see previous posts in this thread where I explain my level of handiness if you A) wonder what the heck I was thinking with Velcro in the first place or B) are going to tell me that Liquid Nails also sucks!)

Anyway, now I wait 24 hours apparently.
















Then I'm going to ...well, it'll be Sunday, tomorrow is the Drive Electric Week event!... I'm planning on rerouting the LED lights so it's more of a backing glow like the T logo, which I really like the look of. I prefer that to seeing the actual LED light "dots" if you will.
I needed about 6 more feet of rope light in order to weave behind each letter, but oh well. Another lesson learned!

Edit: almost forgot, I have a few pieces of cable hiding material drying (red paint to match the wall) as I type for the visible cables (from the outlet, and to/from the motion sensor)


----------



## Love

Liquid Nails all dried and solid! Rerouted the lighting too so that I optimized the length of them. Might have to end up getting more light but it's plenty bright now. I'd like the E and the L to glow a little more, the picky side of me wants that at least. Pictures seem to amplify the disparity between the T, S and A. 
Added a few extra pieces of cable hiding material painted the same color as the wall. Also did some red and white paint touch up with some smaller brushes which is more in my wheel house! I think I can say that I'm "done" for now. I'll leave it quoted because I'll consider getting more lights for the E and L, but other than that, I'm mildly happy with it.
Thanks for reading!


----------



## Love

Redid the music on the video I uploaded. I hated it that much. Edited the YouTube link in the original post. I'll post it below as well.
I'll follow up with a short video of how it looks now.


----------



## Bokonon

Whoa, how did I miss this?! This is freaking awesome!! Excellent work, @Lovesword... I really like the motion-activated lighting effects in particular. Really wish my house had a garage so that I could steal your stolen idea... ... and, of course, elevate spousal eyeroll to a whole new level. :innocent:


----------



## Love

Bokonon said:


> Whoa, how did I miss this?! This is freaking awesome!! Excellent work, @Lovesword... I really like the motion-activated lighting effects in particular. Really wish my house had a garage so that I could steal your stolen idea... ... and, of course, elevate spousal eyeroll to a whole new level. :innocent:


Thank you so much! I'm still quite happy with it. I also found that if I pull in the garage a little faster the motion sensor activates! So it's like this illuminated Tesla logo welcoming HEAV3N home! 

I need a new project now. How far can I push the limits of spousal eyeroll?


----------



## MelindaV

Lovesword said:


> I also found that if I pull in the garage a little faster the motion sensor activates! So it's like this illuminated Tesla logo welcoming HEAV3N home!


or automate it with HomeKit/GoogleHome to have the light turn on with a geofence then auto off after x minutes.


----------



## Quicksilver

This is pretty awesome! Great job! I wish I had a blank wall to play with in my garage. We are getting a shed for our backyard so one day maybe I’ll get that blank wall. The only thing I would change is hiding all the cabling in the wall. The red makes the whole thing really pop along with the lighting.


----------



## Love

Quicksilver said:


> This is pretty awesome! Great job! I wish I had a blank wall to play with in my garage. We are getting a shed for our backyard so one day maybe I'll get that blank wall. The only thing I would change is hiding all the cabling in the wall. The red makes the whole thing really pop along with the lighting.


Yeah, if I ever did a version 2, the cables hidden in the wall would definitely have to happen. And I'd most likely router some grooves onto the backsides of all the pieces for the lights instead of just pealing the 3M backing and sticking them on there with a "eh, that's about right" approach. Lol

Talked to a neighbor whose wife works with vinyl and has a little laser cutter. Not big enough for the sizes of letters and the T logo for this project, but he mentioned a specific type of plastic or other material (sorry, I've forgotten the name) that could be easily precision cut and already white. So...no painting, no jigsaw, no wood and the precision cut of a laser (if I could gain access to one big enough). These things would all be considerations for Wall 2.0. 

Edit: and definitely a Homelink connection as @MelindaV mentioned above!


----------



## Black Panther

Here is My Tesla Garage project. I used inexpensive foam board and an xacto knife to make the logo and the letters. Additionally, I used my iPhone and AppleTV to project the logo and letters on my 65" tv screen. Then I taped a piece of thin paper table cloth over the screen and lightly traced the logo and letters with a pencil - being careful not to damage the tv screen. After that, I taped the paper to my foam board - to hold it in place - and cut out the logo and letters with my xacto knife. Lastly, I attached the logo and letters to the wall with Command Poster Strips. They work well because of the light weight of the foam board.


----------



## Love

Great job on the wall @Black Panther! Love the "Tesla red" paint work... looks really well done.


----------

